

I want to work for free in a nodejs web project - butu5

I have around 6 yr experience. I worked in lot of technology on and off. I am confident to develop a web app end to end. But not very focussed so far. I want to work with some one preferably a techie like me on some nodejs project. I mean we can brainstorm on some idea, I have few and sure that you also have some. We will pick one and go after it. I played with Ruby on Rails a bit. Now technically I want to focus on NodeJS, no specific reason but feel like it.<p>Any body interested? Or can share some tip with me how to find some one with similar interest.
======
dpchck
I've been playing around with node recently creating some educational games
for my local schools. Its by no means with any specific business goals in
mind, its more I wanted to try out node and my wife is a teacher. There was no
money involved but it was cool seeing the kids get into the games.

see: <http://derrish.net/pages/hacking>

I have been looking for a larger project to get involve in.

